# Trifecta Week!



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

What a Week! - Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass/Crappie/Channel Cats

Since I know more Southeast anglers and I post here most often, I'll put these here, although these fish were caught in other areas of Ohio.

I set up a Fish-Camp at Rocky Fork State Park and was there from Monday morning until Friday morning. Friday, I headed to Lake Erie and stayed at a buddies permanent lakefront campsite on the lake until Sunday evening.

* Rocky Fork was blown out because of the storms all week. We managed to catch some Largemouth Bass. But they were few and far between. When we switched up to fish for Crappie, we got on 'em good.

*Lake Erie and West Harbor treated us pretty well. We caught a large quantity of Channel Cats in Sandusky Bay on Saturday in the rain and wind. Then on Sunday we launched at West Harbor and proceeded to hammer the largemouth, and a few smallies.

Check out the pictures...


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

You are living the life! Good job, keep on hammering them!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!! Sandusky Bay has some of the best channel catfishing in the country.....Lake Erie is truly an awesome fishery!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

The envy of any fisherman. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice Smallie!!!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome! Way ta go!


----------

